# Toontracks Drumkit From Hell VS Metal Machine VS Metalheads



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi. It's the great trilemma. I've got to buy a more metal expansion (well one that has more diversity than the original EZDrummer) and since we're at it I'd take the best sounding one.

Things I need :
Chinese
Splash
6 toms (4 toms and 2 floor toms)

Things I would really like to have : 
Stax (like but not necessarily the MaxStax)

Any one here dabbled with 2 or even 3 of these expansions and could help me? Thanks.


----------



## Paulsh90 (Nov 4, 2013)

I've briefly used all three at least at some point. Currently use Metal Machine as by default drum kit. In honesty Metal Machine is by far the best. As well as just sounding superior, making the others sound pretty rubbish imo, it was actually ridiculous how much better my mixes became after just simply swapping in Metal Machine.

In terms of what it has, it has multiple splashes and chinas. It does only have 3 rack toms with 2 floor toms though. I think that's he same for all kits.


----------



## iceythe (Nov 4, 2013)

A tl;dr at the bottom

I've used them all, and;

None of them have 6 toms. Metal Machine, Metalheads and DKFH all have 3 RTs and 2 FTs. 5 toms in total.

Splashes;
Metal Machine has 1 splash. No alternatives.
Metalheads has 3 splashes. 4 alternatives in total.
DKFH has 3 splashes. No alternatives.

Chinas;
Metal Machine has 3 chinas. 6 alternatives in total.
Metalheads has 3 chinas. No alternatives.
DKFH has 3 chinas. 8 alternatives in total.

If your DAW allows MIDI drum mapping to send to different VSTIs, like Cubase does, then I don't see any reason to do any compromise. I use 3 instances of EZD with different individual drum samples or libraries to get that perfect selection.

That said; I would personally stay away from DKFH as a base kit. The default samples are too distinct sounding, overused and not particularly great. I'd buy it only as a supplement.

Between Metal Machine and Machineheads;
Metalheads has a bigger range of selection and is more geared at covering the entire aspect of metal genre with the extensive amount of cymbals, which sounds pretty decent. I feel that Metalheads lack in kick and snare apartment.

Metal Machine has a bit fewer drums in total, but still a lot, and cymbals, kick, snare and toms all sound great. In fact, kick and snare samples on Metal Machine are the best sounding out of the box of all EZX libraries, imo.

If I were you, I'd get Metal Machine and Metalheads both. Because if used together, they compliment each other very well. Besides, Black Friday is just around the corner.

TL;DR
If you really had to choose just one, hands down Metal Machine. Despite it only having just one splash.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 4, 2013)

DFKH sounds disgusting imo. Haven't used the other two but they sound great. 
You can duplicate toms and pitch one up  
Also, iceythe, are you aware of Xdrums? You can get a lot going in one instance. 






That's one instance of SD with Metal Foundry as the base (for the dual kick slots) and almost every other part (aside from toms) is from a different expansion. However, my DAW would also allow each lane/note in the piano roll to be going to a different instance if I wanted, yes.


----------



## iceythe (Nov 4, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Also, iceythe, are you aware of Xdrums? You can get a lot going in one instance.



Oh, yeah. I'm just using EZDrummer, and not SD to load up the kits. It's not an optimal approach, but I can't be arsed to tinker with the drum mix, setting them up again 

I was assuming that OP still hasn't dished out for SD, so multiple instancing EZD is kind of a workaround.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah even though it's become quite cheap with the holiday deals, SD is still too expensive for my wallet. I'll look at the Metalheads/Metal Machine approach, I like the idea!


----------



## Paulsh90 (Nov 4, 2013)

Agree with the posts above. If you get one, get Metal Machine, metal heads as well if you can afford it. Whatever you do just don't get DFH haha really does sound like ass, ruined Ziltoid for me.


----------



## Daybreak (Nov 4, 2013)

I have used DFH and Metalheads, and Metalheads is FAR superior DFH. I'be heard great Metal Machine samples too, though, and I were never really satisfied with my kick and snare in Metalheads, so I would check out Metal Machine.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks to all of you guys! I think I'll go for a Metalheads/Machine combo since it's like the big sale on Toontrack's website. It's like 50$ each.


----------



## Paulsh90 (Nov 5, 2013)

Just a heads up, it looks like toontrack have released their latest metal expansion within the last 24 hours. Simply titled Metal!

Toontrack - Metal! EZX

Might be worth checking it out if you haven't already purchased any of the others.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 5, 2013)

^That's what I was going to say. What do you think of the new "Metal!" with en exclamation mark, expansion? It's the price of Metalheads + Metal Machine, but is it worth the two of them?


----------



## Paulsh90 (Nov 5, 2013)

Obviously its hard to tell without actually extensively using it but sounds really good. Sounds like it has a lot more variety to it compared to metal machine for example. Has some really fat hard rock sounding drums as well as all the metal stuff.

What's intersting is on the screenshot for the mixer of it, the last track is called "comp". Can only assume it maybe has a parallel compression track built into it?






That's something that the other kits don't have. If i had any criticisms of metal machine is that it lacked punch out the box. Having that track could add some for sure.

But yeah its hard to give a solid recommendation as its so new haha If you're not in a rush could wait a week or so for some reviews/samples to come out before you make up your mind.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah that comp track is probably a squashed room mic or something. A very useful sound


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 5, 2013)

For what it's worth, Metal Machine is absolutely fantastic. I absolutely love it. You could always go the Metalheads/Machine route for now and pick up "Metal!" later on. I just actually finished installing "Metal!" right now and am about to give it a go. I'm always thrilled to have new sounds. I might post back here with my thoughts on it after.


----------



## Taylord (Nov 5, 2013)

Metal Machine is one of Toontrack's best sounding kits period imo. I have Metal Heads and have played around with DFH and those are both very outdated sounding. They are really thin by default and you really have to work with them to get a decent sounding kit going. If your willing to wait it out though, I'm sure more cool stuff is going to come out for metal month.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 5, 2013)

For what it's worth, after only 20 minutes playing around with it, "Metal!" is right up there as one of my favorites alongside Metal Machine. I'd probably snag Metal Machine while it's on sale though, since for just over $50 it's definitely the better deal. (there's some seriously great sounds in Metal Machine and it's a steal at $50.)

I agree that Metalheads is thin by default. I was actually pretty disappointed in that one. Haven't touched it much since I bought it around release day. Haven't touched it at all since I got Metal Machine.


----------



## Aewrik (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't mean to bring more into the mix, so to speak, but...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUczCfka6lI


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 5, 2013)

Aewrik said:


> I don't mean to bring more into the mix, so to speak, but...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUczCfka6lI



Yeah we were just talking about this.


----------



## Aewrik (Nov 8, 2013)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Yeah we were just talking about this.



Well that's embarrassing. It wasn't just in one post, either >_<

Anyhoo, I think you guys are going a little hard on DFH. It's true that it's got a very distinct sound, but it's also ten years old. Different sound ideals and all that.

If you're going for a very modern sound, then yes, it's not the best option (at least not without serious tweaking), but if you're making more dynamic music, I think it sound very nice.

(PS. I basically grew up with DFH, so... might be a bit biased ; )


----------



## davidgotmilk (Nov 8, 2013)

To me, DFH sounds weak. I personally love metal machine though. The china is okay, but the Ludwig Supraphonic snare is fantastic. And if you ever get the rock solid expansion, mixing a snare from that with the supraphonic, just gives it that fat snare tone. Can't say much for Metal! though haven't tried it!


----------



## Paulsh90 (Nov 8, 2013)

Ahhh I totally agree about the Ludwig supraphonic snare! I keep telling myself ill use one of the other snares one day but the ludwig just sounds so good!


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 15, 2013)

Guys, now it's time to tell a winner!
METALMACHINE & METAL HEADS 
----------------VS-----------------
METAL!

Should I get TWO expansions, or does METAL! make them look weak in comparison?
Which of the two deals will give me the best sounds and the kit with the most drums on it (number of cymbals and toms)?

The time to buy is nigh!


----------



## russmuller (Nov 15, 2013)

Probably buying Metal Machine thanks to this thread.


----------



## xenophist (Aug 2, 2015)

I hate to bump a 3 year old thread, but this thread helped me decide which product to get. It is also the first result on google for "Drumkit From Hell vs Metal Machine". Unfortunately, one thing is frequently overlooked regarding DFH. I think most people have DFH, then get Metal Machine and think it sounds better. I agree! But DFH comes with a ton of good MIDI samples that alone are worth the cost of the product. Metal Machine does have good MIDI samples, but not nearly as many with as much diversity as DFH. So my suggestion is to buy the DFH for the samples and Metal Machine/Metal/Metalheads.











BTW, right now all expansions are 40% off.


----------



## Lokasenna (Aug 2, 2015)

You can buy a lot of the MIDI separately too.

Personally, I think Metal Machine drums + Made Of Metal cymbals sounds AMAZING.


----------



## Drezik27 (Aug 3, 2015)

Not to delve too much off topic. 

I haven't tinkered with these kits at all, but I do have superior and the Metal Foundry.

How do they compare to Metal Foundry?


----------



## niffnoff (Aug 5, 2015)

Drezik27 said:


> Not to delve too much off topic.
> 
> I haven't tinkered with these kits at all, but I do have superior and the Metal Foundry.
> 
> How do they compare to Metal Foundry?



Well most of the EZX libraries are designed to be "mix ready" meaning you can get a great sound just leaving them as is. Metal Foundry is aimed at people who want to tinker and mix from the ground up. I never really had much love for the snares in Metal Foundry. I have layered my kit around the Avatar's snares, and blended those snares with ones from Metal!, Metal Machine.

I really like the sound of Made of Metal.


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Aug 5, 2015)

I just bought Made of Metal, and own Metal Machine, DFH, Metalheads, and Metal!...

Made of Metal is definitely the best out of them all. 

DFH's Midi *is* super helpful for getting going, however.


----------



## Drezik27 (Aug 5, 2015)

niffnoff said:


> Well most of the EZX libraries are designed to be "mix ready" meaning you can get a great sound just leaving them as is. Metal Foundry is aimed at people who want to tinker and mix from the ground up. I never really had much love for the snares in Metal Foundry. I have layered my kit around the Avatar's snares, and blended those snares with ones from Metal!, Metal Machine.
> 
> I really like the sound of Made of Metal.



Thanks. I never really looked into the EZX libraries much honestly.

Really, even though it makes me want to snap my laptop in half sometimes, tinkering and building a sound from the ground up is half the fun.


----------



## HankHell (Aug 6, 2015)

Bought Metal! I bought it yesterday, I only got to play with it for an hour but it sounds great.


----------



## niffnoff (Aug 7, 2015)

The Superior expansions are beautiful kits (because unless you own a studio with an amazing acoustic treated room and pretty expensive mic's and preamps you can't beat that + drum kit). I have built many *crappy* kit tones out of them, but recently I have made 2 kits in the last year which I think are awesome, one I shared last year but had alot of third party plugs. And one is my current one which has forementioned avatar and metal! snare. I think that the only thing that ever let SD down for me was its in build eq. That thing is horrid to work with.

Like here's my kit in a nut shell 

Kick - MF
snare - Avatar + Metal
Tom + OH - MF

For me the oh's are still the better out of all current and previous EZX libraries for metal and rock. But I like presence and clear sounding kits :')


----------

